# Webalizer "kb in" und "kb out"



## hahni (24. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf meinem Ubuntu-Server 8.04 LTS in der "/etc/apache2/apache2.conf" folgende Werte abgeändert, damit die "kb in" und "kb out" Anzeigen im Webalizer funktionieren:

--
LogFormat "%v||||%b||||%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "|/root/ispconfig/cronolog --symlink=/var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_%Y_%m_%d" combined_ispconfig
--

Interessanterweise funktioniert dies auf 2 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS-Servern, auf einem dritten hingegen nicht. Die Server sind - was die Basiskonfiguration betrifft incl. ISPConfig-Version - absolut identisch.

Woran könnte es dann liegen, dass auf einem der drei Server die Anzeige nicht wunschgemäß funktioniert?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

